# ViP722K - L6.55 Software Experiences/Bugs Discuss



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

*ViP722K - L6.55 Software Experiences/Bugs Discuss*

Please use this thread to post your experiences and bugs found with this release.

Be sure when you report an issue or an experience be sure to include details and specify what receiver you saw it on. We definitely have is recording, and then pull out the AC plug for 20 seconds and then plug it back in.seen some issues be receiver model specific so including the model is always good practice.

After receiving an update, if your box does not appear to be operating properly first step should be, find a ten minute period where nothing

_*Reported Fixes or new Features:*_

 

_*Reported Possible New Issues: *_

 

_*Other Reported Highs and Lows:*_

 

_Moderator Note: Feel free to report getting it or not, but don't be surprised if we sweep through and delete those type of posts with an update at the top indicating the state of the roll out. _


----------



## waxdonuts (May 29, 2002)

Noticed this morning that I had it. Anyone know what the changes or additions are?

I did notice that I can see my USB harddrive recordings via remote access.

George


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I've got it too. I noticed that when you go to the external drive that it appears to be different.

But I don't know what it was supposed to fix/improve either.


----------



## girdnerg (May 17, 2007)

Just went from 6.52 to 6.55.

I've been reading about how the 722k responds to the remote as if you pressed the button more than once when you didn't. 

I'm sure this is addressed in this release because I just got 6.55 today and had to change my Harmony One remote. I had to increase the repeats by one to get my Harmony to control the 722k. 

I also see that there are folders within folders now. Didn't have much time at lunch to check other things.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Moved related posts to the discussion thread I just created.. Start reporting guys.


----------



## cdub998 (Aug 16, 2006)

I noticed that when I press the buttons on my RF remote sometimes now that it presses the button twice.


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

Just went from 6.52 to 6.55. Issues:

Often, the receiver will not respond to the remote. I have to hit a button 2 or 3 times to get the receiver to respond. Other times, one press of a button is takes as two presses.

Yesterday, I bought and hooked up a Western Digital My Book 500gb EHD. I transferred programs over with no problem. But when I went to play one today, it played fine, but the receiver would not respond to the remote or front panel buttons. I couldn't skip forward, backward or even stop. I had to do a red button reboot. When it came back, I tried to play a program again on the EHD, and buttons worked for about 2 minutes until it locked up again. I rebooted once more and tried it again and it then worked fine.

Dish Home ch 100 will sometimes have the pillar bars flashing colors unless I have the gray bars up. And occasionally also the entire image is skewed down about an inch causing the crawl at the bottom of the screen to be below the bottom of the screen. I can go to Dish Home 5 times and maybe 2 to 3 times it will be screwed up.

So far all my problems with this software are periodical rather than constant (which in a way can be more frustrating).


----------



## JSIsabella (Oct 20, 2006)

I just received the replacement 722k for the unit I was having so much trouble with. When it did all the downloads, it moved up to Ver 6.55.

I am not having any of the problems reported with the remotes. And I use a Harmony as the main remote.

The only real changes I have noticed are that when you go to watch your recorded programs (Menu - 9 - 1), there is now a folder listed as My Media, which gives you access to all the recordings on the EHD. This is much more convenient. It also seems to have created folders for shows with multiple episodes on the EHD, which I had not done myself.


----------



## MLBurks (Dec 16, 2005)

I was browsing and then downloading a program off of Dish Online. When I went to exit by clicking "done" the 722k froze up completely and then rebooted on its own. When it came back up, I went to play a recorded program when it froze up again and rebooted as before. After that, it worked as it should.


----------



## jmillecpa (Jul 17, 2003)

I have recently swiched from D* the software worked flawlessly. The 722K appealed to me because of the advanced features for storage and the dual OTA tuners. I have found the software to have more bugs than anything I have ever experienced. Under this latest version 6.55 one of my daily records for 90 minutes on an OTA tuner stopped after 60 minutes on day one then after 30 minutes after day 2. 

Yesterday I had 3 timers set to fire at the same time 2 OTA and one other. Neither of the OTA tuners fired.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Since the upgrade, I've had only one issue and that existed before the upgrade.

If I'm watching a channel live and one of the OTA tuners loses signal for enough time, I get the 'searching for...' dialog. A quick into and out of the guide gets my viewing back but it is irritating.

It doesn't affect any of the recordings that might be going on, only if I'm watching a live show. I consider it a fairly minor irritant as I don't watch live TV very often.

And remote response is different than it was before the update, but I wouldn't call it bad, just different.

Other than that, no issues at all.


----------



## BarryG (Jun 25, 2006)

jmillecpa said:


> I have recently swiched from D* the software worked flawlessly. The 722K appealed to me because of the advanced features for storage and the dual OTA tuners. I have found the software to have more bugs than anything I have ever experienced.


I agree. Once again I experienced the 722K jumping to the end of my recording well before the end (this time it was 50 minutes before the end of a 3.5hr football game).


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

BarryG said:


> I agree. Once again I experienced the 722K jumping to the end of my recording well before the end (this time it was 50 minutes before the end of a 3.5hr football game).


Skip to end was one of the major things about the HR series that irritated me the most. It had all the recording, but the remote response was so bad that it would do that all too often. Sluggish overall operation was a close second.

With the 722k, the skip to end is a different thing. It is that it really didn't record anything past the point where the skip to end occurred. Fortunately I only saw that once and that was before the 655 update. In my case it was right after the install. They came back out and fixed some connections and such and all has been excellent since.


----------



## cdub998 (Aug 16, 2006)

lparsons21 said:


> Since the upgrade, I've had only one issue and that existed before the upgrade.
> 
> If I'm watching a channel live and one of the OTA tuners loses signal for enough time, I get the 'searching for...' dialog. A quick into and out of the guide gets my viewing back but it is irritating.
> 
> ...


You know if you swap PIP and turn it off the OTA channel and swap back it will stop?


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

cdub998 said:


> You know if you swap PIP and turn it off the OTA channel and swap back it will stop?


I didn't know that. Thanks.

but now I've got the 2 OTA tuners each set to one of the 2 OTA channels I get where signal isn't an issue and the error never comes up.


----------



## jmillecpa (Jul 17, 2003)

Last night I recorded the 2 hour America's Got Talent on the over the air tuner. It cut off about 30 minutes into the way through the program. The timer showed a full two hours but after about 30 minutes it ended prematurely on the replay.

My OTA signal is very strong so it is not a marginal signal problem.


----------



## Goattee (Aug 27, 2007)

jmillecpa said:


> Last night I recorded the 2 hour America's Got Talent on the over the air tuner. It cut off about 30 minutes into the way through the program. The timer showed a full two hours but after about 30 minutes it ended prematurely on the replay.
> 
> My OTA signal is very strong so it is not a marginal signal problem.


I originally had 722's (three in a row due to defects). They switched me to a 722K and installed the OTA module in my home. I find that OTA degraded significantly from the 722's. It got so bad with interrupting playbacks due to seeking errors that I turned off OTA completely.


----------



## jmillecpa (Jul 17, 2003)

When watching my local NBC channel using the OTA module I experience occassional "loss of signal" messages lasting only a split second. The signal stength of this OTA channel is always around 98. I never experienced any loss of OTA signal on this channel on my previous Direct TV DVR. I suspect there is a weakness in either the equipment or the software for the OTA module. The "loss of signal" problem is probably what is causing the recorder to cut off prematurely.


----------



## BarryG (Jun 25, 2006)

The lousy performance of the 722K OTA module with alleged sporadic signal loss you guys are reporting jibes with my own experience. I suspect a design deficiency in the module. I had my module replaced with no improvement. As you described, symptoms are sporadic transient "loss of signal" (OTA) popups and recorded OTA programs occasionally skipping prematurely to the end.


----------



## BarryG (Jun 25, 2006)

I just experienced a new 6.55 bug: I was recording Dexter (60min) and NFL Football Mon. night in the 9PM timeframe. I went to watch Dexter Tuesday and found a 20min Dexter and 40min Dexter program in the DVR recordings. The 20min Dexter was the first 20min of the program and was fine. The 40min Dexter was NOT the last 40min of Dexter as I hoped it might be, but 40min of the NFL game airing at the same time.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

BarryG said:


> I just experienced a new 6.55 bug: I was recording Dexter (60min) and NFL Football Mon. night in the 9PM timeframe. I went to watch Dexter Tuesday and found a 20min Dexter and 40min Dexter program in the DVR recordings. The 20min Dexter was the first 20min of the program and was fine. The 40min Dexter was NOT the last 40min of Dexter as I hoped it might be, but 40min of the NFL game airing at the same time.


I haven't had that experience yet. In fact, if it wasn't for the OTA loss of signal bug, I'd say my 722k's performance has been nearly flawless.


----------



## hokie-dk (Feb 4, 2006)

In my case, the OTA module in my 722k seems to work better than the OTA tuner in my 622, but OTA timers on both fail to fire reliably.

I have an OTA antenna in the attic which feeds a signal booster in my media room. From the signal booster, there is about a two foot run to the 622 and about a forty foot run to the 722k. All locals but one have a signal strength between 95 and 100 on both receivers. On the one exception (WWBT 12) I get a signal strength of 70 on the 722k and 0 on the 622.

Prior to the analog to digital broadcast switch, WWBT had a signal strength in the 90's on the 622 (I didn't get the 722k until after the switchover). I've deleted, rescanned, and added locals a couple of times on the 622, but it just will not tune in WWBT. I also feed the TV to which the 622 is attached directly from the signal booster, and it plays all stations, including WWBT, just fine.

I don't understand what the deal is with this one station and the 622.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

If you are getting 70 off the 722K and 0 with your 622 on the same cable the most likely suspect could be something in the PSIP stream that the 622 is not liking. Have you tried deleting and manual adding back the channel on your 622?


----------



## hokie-dk (Feb 4, 2006)

Thanks for the reply, Ron. Yes, I deleted and added back (twice) and still have the same problem. I guess it won't hurt to try again. Maybe the third time will be the charm!


----------



## hokie-dk (Feb 4, 2006)

I manually added once more, and this time it worked for 12.1 and 12.2, but not for 12.3. But that's OK - I'm happy. Thanks for your help!


----------



## backhoes (Jun 16, 2009)

On a 722k, with software level L655RMGB-N, pressing the Themes button (left of Select), results in a single Menu-Box called 'Themes'.

On a 722 with software level L622RJQD-N, pressing Themes results in two Menu-Boxes, one called 'Themes' and one called 'Sub-Themes'.

What gives? Is this a bug or a feature? Is there a setting somewhere that will allow the choice of either one or two 'themes' boxes?

I've searched, Google'd, and tried to find an option on the 722k that will bring back the 'Sub-Themes' Menu-Box. No luck, so far.

Can anyone else confirm that L655 works this way, or recommend some other step that I might take to coax the 722k into restoring the 'Sub-Themes' option?

Thanks for any answers and/or ideas.


----------



## dturturro (Nov 24, 2004)

jmillecpa said:


> Last night I recorded the 2 hour America's Got Talent on the over the air tuner. It cut off about 30 minutes into the way through the program. The timer showed a full two hours but after about 30 minutes it ended prematurely on the replay.
> 
> My OTA signal is very strong so it is not a marginal signal problem.


I've seen this problem multiple times on my old 622 and the replacement 722k (as recently as 2 weeks ago).


----------



## dturturro (Nov 24, 2004)

BarryG said:


> I just experienced a new 6.55 bug: I was recording Dexter (60min) and NFL Football Mon. night in the 9PM timeframe. I went to watch Dexter Tuesday and found a 20min Dexter and 40min Dexter program in the DVR recordings. The 20min Dexter was the first 20min of the program and was fine. The 40min Dexter was NOT the last 40min of Dexter as I hoped it might be, but 40min of the NFL game airing at the same time.


I had a similar issue with ABC-OTA and CW-SAT last night (L655).


----------



## jmillecpa (Jul 17, 2003)

My latest issue is my separate 1T disk drive keeps disappearing from the ""My Recordings" menu. When I reboot it will show up again. Or if I just wait a while it will disappear and then reappear.


----------



## girdnerg (May 17, 2007)

My latest problem is that If I switch from dual to single mode, the 722k will stop my OTA recordings. Sometimes they start right back up. Last night they didn't. The guide showed a red recording circle on the channel, but the DVR list shows a finished file. Had a hard time getting the recording to start again. 

IIRC, this has happened before. I usually don't try switching modes when recordings are in progress.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

Not a good idea to change horses in mid-stream.


----------



## BarryG (Jun 25, 2006)

Guide Button and Recording Grouping preferences are no longer being retained after the 722K powers down and back up.


----------



## girdnerg (May 17, 2007)

girdnerg said:



> My latest problem is that If I switch from dual to single mode, the 722k will stop my OTA recordings. Sometimes they start right back up. Last night they didn't. The guide showed a red recording circle on the channel, but the DVR list shows a finished file. Had a hard time getting the recording to start again.
> 
> IIRC, this has happened before. I usually don't try switching modes when recordings are in progress.





Jim5506 said:


> Not a good idea to change horses in mid-stream.


Yep, that's the work-around; just don't do it. BUT, that's not how it's supposed to work, so I'm just informing the masses.

Recording 4 channels at once is well worth the bugs IMO.:grin:


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Actually if I recall, In the manual ("Unless it was removed in the 722K version") it states something about toggle modes and that it can result in timer inconsistencies. Definitely not something you want to do while recording shows. This is the reason I have always felt the no remote method of toggle has been added to the menu or remote. 

From what I have read, toggling between single and dual mode is not intended to be something to be done at a drop of a hat and I would suggest caution taken when doing it and check your timers.


----------



## etzeppy (Feb 16, 2007)

On two separate occasions, an OTA DVR event would not play back in its entirety. The list of recordings shows the full length of the program but playback would halt before the show was over. I could not fast forward or skip past the "bad" spot. Has anyone else experienced this with the 722K?


----------



## BarryG (Jun 25, 2006)

etzeppy said:


> Has anyone else experienced this with the 722K?


Mentioned earlier in this thead - often described as DVR "skipping" or "jumping" to end of recording.


----------



## etzeppy (Feb 16, 2007)

BarryG said:


> Mentioned earlier in this thead - often described as DVR "skipping" or "jumping" to end of recording.


I was not sure if that was same issue. In my case, it do not skip to the end, it just stopped, as if the "bad spot" was the end of the recording. The screen had a still frame of the spot where it ended. Is that the same issue?


----------



## BarryG (Jun 25, 2006)

Looks like a new variant!


----------



## jmillecpa (Jul 17, 2003)

etzeppy said:


> I was not sure if that was same issue. In my case, it do not skip to the end, it just stopped, as if the "bad spot" was the end of the recording. The screen had a still frame of the spot where it ended. Is that the same issue?


I have experienced the exact same problem mulitiple times on the OTA tuners, recently I had the same issue on the Satellite tuner on Comedy Central


----------



## Voyager62 (Oct 29, 2009)

I came across this thread after searching for fixes for the L655 firmware bugs, but it appears that no one has yet to mention the most serious bugs. The worst one is when the DVR schedules 3 or 4 events to record at once. Since I don't have an OTA tuner, this is impossible and I end up losing 2 events that won't record again even if there is another showing because the DVR thinks they're complete. It has something to do with the Dish Pass and usually involves either NCIS or Nova, but not always.

















The next worst problem is that if you run out of space while the DVR is recording, even when you free up some space, recording on one or both of the tuners is disabled until the machine is physically reset. One tuner may record upcoming events, but you won't be able to continue recording of the failed event and the second tuner will think it's still recording and warn about changing channels even though nothing is recording.

Here is one that I can't reliability reproduce, but has caused one DVR to reboot so many times that it was up to 74 Mini Watchdogs before I got it replaced. I'm on my 6th 722K DVR and they continue to fail because of this. The problem has to do with creating too many Dish Pass events. Each Dish Pass is limited to 50 events, but because it counts skipped events, some shows easily exceed that such as CSI or NCIS. Eventually the timer list becomes so corrupted that if you try to create or edit a timer, it will cause the DVR to lock up and reboot. No one can tell me why this happens and deleting and recreating the timer doesn't seem to work for very long if at all.

This last bug is more annoying than destructive. If you edit the priority of an EXISTING timer, the list will not jump down to the timer you are changing. This means you either have to move it blindly or first move it to the top or bottom to get the list to scroll to the timer. This isn't a problem if you only have a few timers, but with 90 or so, it becomes very annoying trying to figure out where it was before you moved it so you can tell if it's been moved up or down.

I've found several other bugs, and things that need to be improved, but these are the only ones I can remember right now. Hopefully someone will have a way to fix them.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

You said you don't have an OTA tuner so I take that to mean you don't have the OTA module installed on the receiver. I never ran a 722k without the module so I don't know exactly how it would work but if you look at the list of OTA channels are any listed? That is was a scan done at one point and OTA channels added that you can not actually access? That's the only way I can think of that the timer scheduler would schedule more than 2 events at one time. Maybe (since you have had the receiver replaced several times) the receiver previously had the module installed and the OTA channels have not been deleted. Anyway, I would try deleting any OTA local channels you have. And maybe even do a Reset to Factory Settings to ensure the knowledge of a previously installed module was removed.

The next question is why are you using Dish Pass timers for things like NCIS and CSI? You are right that that could generate a hugh number of events. It is known that using Dish Pass timers can cause the receiver to become unstable. You should almost never use Dish Pass unless you want to catch something that is not in the current schedule, or something like movies with a certain actor. You can use the search facility and set specific timers instead of using a lot of Dish Pass.

If you run out of space the receiver should start deleting older recordings to free up space. Unless all the existing recordings are protected it should be able to get space for a new recording and not have to stop a recording in progress.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

You might also complain to Dish long and hard enough about having gone thru so many 722k receivers with this problem that occurs without the OTA module, and get them to send you a free OTA module ($30 value) to see if that would resolve the scheduling problem.


----------



## Voyager62 (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi, thanks for your reply. 

I live fairly far from Phila. and I ordered the local channels, so maybe they figured I didn't need it. There is a blank plate over where the module goes and the scan local channels is grayed out. I never had a receiver with the OTA module and even if I did, it wouldn't be able to get anything.

I use the Dish Pass because I want to catch all the showings I can when the DVR isn't recording something more important. I wish there was a way to only record certain years or only English stations, but there isn't, so I end up with a lot of old and some Spanish recordings that I just delete. Using a Dish Pass is also the only way I'm sure I'll get HBO shows on different channels when they are skipped by priority. Take HBO's Bored to Death and Curb Your Enthusiasm. Two Dish Passes cover the same channels as having 10 separate DVR timers. The only problem is that it also records the shows on HBO-LT. This feature works fine on TiVo and in Window Media Center, so I didn't figure it'd be a problem on Dish.

That reminds me of another problem with the Dish Pass. If you set the Dish Pass to record from one channel, but only want SD recordings, you won't ever get a single event. The Dish Pass ignores the fact that both the HD and SD version of the channel have the same number. Even though there is space for a separate number after the dash, both are identical. The reason I'd use this is if I wanted all CSI, CSI: NY and CSI: Miami shows on a certain channel in SD. It should only take a single Dish Pass to do this instead of 3 DVR timers. The only workaround for this is to use the channel mirror in the high channels. Maybe that's what they are there for, but it's just wasted numbers if they just used different numbers after the dash the way OTA channels are labelled.

I realize that if I didn't protect so many recording that I probably wouldn't run out of space, but 55 hours isn't really that much recording space. I try to record 4X3 programs in SD, but It would be better to have some kind of priority system to control how the DVR deletes programs instead of using the age of the recording. I don't like to blanket unprotect all the recordings of most of the timers, except for news shows. I'd rather it erase a new show that will rebroadcast again or is easier to find in the newsgroups than something that was shown once several months ago. Apparently they never tested the DVR to see what happens if it did run out of space.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

I suspect you are causing these problems, which most people never see, by over working the receiver. Dish Pass timers with lots of events such as you would get with CSI put a big workload on the machine which we know to cause stability problems. And when the thing fills up with protected recordings and has to terminate in-progress recordings due to no space, I don't doubt you will have problems.

This is not to say the receiver should do these things to you, but when it is overwhelmed with processing and lack of recording space I think you will run into these types of issues that most users never encounter. That's just the way it is. You can spend your time fighting the problems and trying to get Dish to correct them, or you can change the way you use the receiver. You might consider getting a second receiver and splitting the work between them. You could activate the EHD option and offload recordings to it so you free up space on the internal HDD, but unless you do the archiving in off-peak time, that could just add more overhead to the receiver.

I would suggest either using less Dish Pass timers and not protecting the recordings, or get a second receiver so you have double the capacity. Or, try to convince Dish to fix the problems with the overworked receiver which I doubt will be done. One machine can do only so much.


----------



## moman19 (Oct 22, 2004)

Voyager62 said:


> .....The only problem is that it also records the shows on HBO-LT........
> 
> Simply Lock out those channels that you don't care to ever record. This is thru the Locks feature. When you do this, you won't even see HBO-LT in the guide. This is also a good way to un-clutter your Guide when you remove shopping channels, religious channels, etc. that you don't ever care to see.
> 
> Poof! It's gone.


----------



## Voyager62 (Oct 29, 2009)

moman19 said:


> Voyager62 said:
> 
> 
> > .....The only problem is that it also records the shows on HBO-LT........
> ...


----------



## Voyager62 (Oct 29, 2009)

ChuckA said:


> I suspect you are causing these problems, which most people never see, by over working the receiver. Dish Pass timers with lots of events such as you would get with CSI put a big workload on the machine which we know to cause stability problems. And when the thing fills up with protected recordings and has to terminate in-progress recordings due to no space, I don't doubt you will have problems.


Yes, that's probably true, but then they shouldn't advertise all those features if they can't be used. As far as the external hard drive, it is activated, but again there is another bug that causes the tuners to lock up while accessing the external drive. This prevents me from transferring or watching anything on the external drives while the tuners are recording.

I haven't figured out why this happens yet, but it never happens on clean drives. It may have something to do with corrupted recordings. They are ones that will transfer to/from the external drive but the source won't delete. The next time you try to transfer it, it will immediately say it's done.

It could also be file system corruption because once several reboots in a row causes FSCK to run on both the internal and external drive and that fixed the problem for a while.

Even on Top Gear they didn't accept the Veyron's stated 253 mph top speed without proof.


----------



## Voyager62 (Oct 29, 2009)

Some other bugs and suggested enhancements to standardize the entire interface.

More Bugs:


You can't restore an event that was skipped for any reason if Tuner 1 is recording and the timer you are restoring overlaps or is adjacent to the recording timer. Even if nothing is scheduled to record on the other tuner it will say it conflicts with the recording timer. The only workarounds are to stop the recording on Tuner 1, restore the event and then restart the recording or delete the timer and recreate it.
If you have a Dish Pass Timer and there is no episode number for the series event, it will keep recording the same event over and over again and never show it as a duplicate.
In addition to above, it will record the same event on both tuners at the same time if the channel has a mirror in the upper channels. I can understand that it can't tell the CYE Series from the CYE Mockumentary that has no episode number, but to record it on 300 and 9456 at the same time is ridiculous.
Dish Pass Events for series without an episode number will never record if New Episodes is selected. This is even if it is a new episode. Inside Edition and other series sometimes don't have an episode number in the Guide and therefore aren't marked as new even though they are.
Renaming a recording will not group it with other recordings of the same name if there is more than one word. This is probably due to capitalization, even though letter case doesn't matter when searching or in Dish Pass.
Creating a Dish Pass with the same name as a DVR event will not include any of the events in the DVR event, even if the DVR event is later deleted. Sometimes I want to change a DVR timer to a Dish Pass and because there is no way to simply convert it, I have to create a new timer. If I forget to delete the DVR timer first, none of the DVR timer events will show up, even as skipped. One workaround is to switch the Dish Pass from all episodes to new and save it. This will cause the program to reinitate the search for events. Then just switch it back to all again if desired.
No keyboard shows up in the Nickname entry screen. Had I not realized that you could text with the keypad like a cell phone, I wouldn't have figured out how to enter the Nickname.
Fast forwarding or rewinding of SD recordings causes the time on the progress bar to scroll faster than you are actually going through the recording. If you fast forward through the entire recording, then press back you will usually end up in the middle of the recording instead of 10 seconds before the end. This is something I do a lot to check to see if the entire event recorded and the problem is annoying.
Relating to above, if you press stop while fast forwarding or rewinding, the recording will pause, not stop until you hit stop again.
You can only restore your settings and timers from the remote the very first time the DVR is turned on. After that, if you need to restore factory settings, you have to re-enter everything manually. According to the Dish Tech Portal, you should be able to restore from the System Wizard screen and customer service reps. do refer to these instructions: tech.dishnetwork.com/departmental_content/techportal/content/tech/remotes/howto/2way_backup.shtml
If recordings are grouped and you preview a recording in a group, when you are done, you will be thrown back to the top of the overall list instead highlighting the the recording you just previewed, as you can with single recordings. This makes it hard to preview several recording in a group before deciding which to delete.
Sometimes the external drive will disconnect and the only way to get it to reconnect is to reset the DVR.
Using AUX mode to control a second 722k combined with using the learning function in AUX will cause the remote to skip every other keypress when operating the DVR. If that were fixed it would be nice if the learning function were allowed in SAT mode so I could map my TV inputs to the unused colored buttons.
Suggestions:

Ability to sort by episode numbers within a group, so you can watch a TV series in broadcast order and not recording order.
Timers should assign a higher priority to events that will only occur once compared to others that repeat when conflict scheduling as Windows Media Center does. I'm not talking about single timer events, I'm saying that recording 20/20 should take precedence over recording Sanctuary because Sanctuary will repeat 2 hours later and 20/20 won't. This should work even if Sanctuary has a higher priority than 20/20.
If you have more than one DVR and they are all networked, they should work together to assign events between all DVRs. This would optimize conflict scheduling by offloading an event to another idle DVR if the one with the timer is recording on both tuners.
Standardize the interface so that you can jump to the bottom of the timer list using 9 and to the top using 1. Also, you should be able to jump to first letter in the timer list if it's sorted alphabetically. Add these abilities to the external drive recording list.
Also on downloaded and external drive recordings, there is no option to delete the recording after pressing stop. You have to go back to the recording list and either press edit (with downloaded ones) or select delete after you scroll back through all the recordings, because you will be thrown back to the top of the list.
Add the ability to bookmark you place in a recording, whether it's complete or still recording. Right now if you start watching something that's recording and then switch to something else, you will lose your place in the first recording when you come back.
Force Pause to hold when switching tuners in single mode. This way you will be able to pause a show and switch to the other tuner in full screen, instead of only being able to do this while using PIP. It would make it easier to watch something else during the boring parts of a sporting event.
Add the ability to sort the Guide by Channel Name. It is almost impossible to quickly find a channel by name unless you have the number memorized.
Also with the Guide, move the scrolling keys to the play/pause keys so you don't have to keep moving your fingers down to skip a day and back up to scroll. Pause=Select, Back=Left Arrow, Fwd=Right Arrow, DVR=Up Arrow and Record=Down Arrow. This shouldn't be a problem, since you can't control a recording while in the Guide.
Add the ability to delete channels from the Guide so that they don't show up in timers.
Add the ability for the Dish Pass to only record episodes corresponding to a year or range of years. For instance, if you want CSI from 2009, the timer wouldn't waste DVR space or event entries recording everything from 2000-08.
Add the ability to the Search function if you are in a timer's event list the title of the timer will be transferred to the search text box. Right now you have to back out to the list of timers to get the title to transfer.
This is a long shot, but it would be nice to be able to edit the recordings you want to save on the DVR. Panasonic has had this feature in their DVD Recorders since at least 2003, because no re-encoding is required for GOP level editing. Then you would be able to edit out commercials and extra parts of the recording. You would also save a lot of space if you only want to save a few minutes of a recording.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Wow! And I was just hoping for a folder feature for EHD's.


----------



## Voyager62 (Oct 29, 2009)

phrelin said:


> Wow! And I was just hoping for a folder feature for EHD's.


That actually is already there. The EHD follows whatever setting you have the DVR set to, except possibly for My Groups. I haven't tested that feature yet.

I did try that and My Groups aren't supported on the EHD. It would be nice to have that also then, because then you wouldn't have to scroll through so long a list of recordings.


----------



## drewski11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Voyager62 said:


> Some other bugs and suggested enhancements to standardize the entire interface.
> 
> More Bugs:
> 
> ...


wow, long list! this item is actually the opposite of what i see. at least for The Daily Show and Colbert Report i get all of the episodes with no episode number recorded. i switched the timer to record only the regular time-slot. i still get dupes when they're doing re-runs, but much fewer than the "New Episodes" setting.


----------



## Voyager62 (Oct 29, 2009)

drewski11 said:


> wow, long list! this item is actually the opposite of what i see. at least for The Daily Show and Colbert Report i get all of the episodes with no episode number recorded. i switched the timer to record only the regular time-slot. i still get dupes when they're doing re-runs, but much fewer than the "New Episodes" setting.


You are absolutely correct. Shame on me for not trying it with both a DVR timer and Dish Pass. I like to make sure that the items are reproducible. The bug ONLY occurs with Dish Pass Timers. With DVR timers, it will record events without an episode number.

I will correct that.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Good List Voyager62.. Did not have time to read through it all but I will when I have a chance. The first 5 or so, I definitely have some comments regarding if I would classify them as a DVR bug. Should be good fuel for some interesting discussions and perhaps might be better served in some separate threads. What I might do is take these observations and separate them into groups that can be discussed. First one I think I will do is the timer related decisions.


----------



## Voyager62 (Oct 29, 2009)

Ron Barry said:


> Good List Voyager62.. Did not have time to read through it all but I will when I have a chance. The first 5 or so, I definitely have some comments regarding if I would classify them as a DVR bug. Should be good fuel for some interesting discussions and perhaps might be better served in some separate threads. What I might do is take these observations and separate them into groups that can be discussed. First one I think I will do is the timer related decisions.


Thank you. I agree that some of the "bugs" I listed have more to do with the inadequacies of the Guide and not the actual DVR. I just tried to list everything that didn't work as I would have expected it to after using other DVRs and MCE. Even MCE has enough shortcomings for people to develop their own add-ins and patches.

I just have a feeling that if some of these things aren't addressed before the release of the 922, they never will. Most companies only want to spend money on the newest products.


----------



## Voyager62 (Oct 29, 2009)

I've come across another "hidden" design limit concerning the EHDs. I have one EHD that I was saving series recordings to. Since half hour shows in SD only use about 400 MB each, I've been able to store hundreds to a single drive. Yesterday when I tried to access the EHD and the DVR would crash every time. I could still transfer recordings to it, but not access the recordings on it. Apparently there is a 1,000 recording max limit in the DVR, because I don't believe Linux would have that low a limit on the number of files in a directory. Also, there are actually 2 data partitions on any drive over around 500 GB, so that would bring down the number to 500 per partition.

If you try to access the EHD while grouping is active, it will crash the DVR every time However, you can still access it if you don't group your recordings, but you will only see the LAST 1,000 recordings.

I have yet to take some recordings off the EHD and see if the other reappear.

There is no warning when transferring recordings to the EHD that you are getting close to this limit because it only tracks free space. This reminds me of how you can actually store more thatn 55 hours of HD or 350 hours of SD on the DVR. Since the free space is only checked when you start transferring, you can keep recording while transferring recordings from the EHD. You can then use the "hidden" space to store recordings. It appears that the space is actually the 1 hour live pause buffer because when this happens the buffer will be less than 1 hour, all the way down to a minute or so.


----------



## Voyager62 (Oct 29, 2009)

I read some posts in the forum that say it takes 2 or 3 presses of the remote for the DVR to respond. I think it may be because of infrared coming from your fluorescent lights. The effect is explained here: http://www.greenlightneworleans.org/greenbulbinfo.html. I use ULA dimmable fluorescent bulbs and when you first turn them on they will interfere with the remote sensor so badly that you can't even get it to respond at all. After they warm up, this goes away, but comes back if you dim them.

I have made a fix for my DVRs that only uses a piece of electrical tape. Simply create a hood with the tape by sticking one edge in an arch shape over the sensor lens on the DVR. You may have to play with how low to put it before it will block all the infrared coming from your lights, but since the remote signal is very strong, it should work as long as there is a gap at the bottom of the tape. The only drawback is that you may have to point the remote directly at the DVR and not be able to bounce it off the walls like before.


----------



## drewski11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Voyager62 said:


> I read some posts in the forum that say it takes 2 or 3 presses of the remote for the DVR to respond. I think it may be because of infrared coming from your fluorescent lights. The effect is explained here: http://www.greenlightneworleans.org/greenbulbinfo.html. I use ULA dimmable fluorescent bulbs and when you first turn them on they will interfere with the remote sensor so badly that you can't even get it to respond at all. After they warm up, this goes away, but comes back if you dim them.
> 
> I have made a fix for my DVRs that only uses a piece of electrical tape. Simply create a hood with the tape by sticking one edge in an arc shape over the sensor lens on the DVR. You may have to play with how low to put it before it will block all the infrared coming from your lights, but since the remote signal is very strong, it should work as long as there is a gap at the bottom of the tape. The only drawback is that you may have to point the remote directly at the DVR not be able to bounce it off the walls like before.


Hmm . . . I'll have to try that. Dish just sent me another UHF remote, but I'd like to use the Harmony remote that controls all my other equipment.


----------



## roller11 (Apr 19, 2009)

Add me to the list of the "skip to the end" bug. I'm on my 4th 722K, they all have done it, and with all software up to and including 655. Happens totally randomly and I can't recreate the bug so impossible to know if the problem is fixed. I have both a 622 and a 722K, the 622 has the bug also although it doesn't happen as often.


----------



## jacobjs01 (Nov 28, 2009)

I am on my 3rd 722k and the first 2 had issues with after changing the channel the DVR would leave the info on the screen for about 3 minutes and while it was up there I couldnt do anything such as change the channel, hit menu, or anything. This symptom happened with the remote and from the front of the box. The only fix was to reset the DVR.

Now I have my 3rd one hooked up for about a day and the fan will randomly run at full speed which sounds like a hairdryer. This doesnt stop on its own no matter how long I wait. So I reset the receiver and it is gone for a few hours then back on it goes. 

My DVR is not in an entertainment center it is on an open 3 tier shelf.

I am a brand new customer to DISH and this is ridicules!


----------



## silly pig mama (Dec 3, 2009)

We have had Dish and the 722 for a couple of months (our first sateliite experience) and have not had problems besides the usual learning curve stuff--until last night. 

It was set up to record only one show--Glee--and it did not. It is set up as DishPass for all episodes (the week I set it up, Glee was on hiatus so it wasn't listed in the Guide, so I used DishPass)--and I am now learning from the forums that DishPass can be quirky--so I will switch it to a regular timer. Still, I can see no technical reason why it would miss the recording last night. 

One person was home, watching something live on TV1, but there should not have been any conflict and they did not cancel the recording. It says that it did record Glee on TV2 (it is indicated as "done" under Timers), but it does not show up in the list of recorded shows. When I go to Timer and select last night's episode, it gives the correct start and end times, but does NOT show an AV start time nor an AV end time (which it does show for the programs it has successfully recorded)--so, clearly, the recording never did start.

It has successfully recorded previous epsiodes, this was a new episode, and no one has changed any of the timers (since everyone else in the house defers to my exquistely advanced abilites here ). It wanted to record it on both TV1 and TV2 (is this a DishPass thing trying to catch it on both the HD and SD stations?) and it skipped it on TV1 because it was a duplicate--which is more confirmation that it intended to record it on TV2.

When we got home partway through the show (to much happiness in the household) and tried to start it from the beginning (and, not finding it, to much dismay all around)--the record button showed up in the Guide, it was red, and the show was not recording. 

There was a heavy rain all evening (we did lose the signal later in the evening)--is it possible that, if the signal was lost at the start of the show (just guessing that it went out) that, when the signal returned, the DVR did not know to start the recording?


We have succesfully been able to record three shows at once (one OTA, 2 sat), so all systems seemed to be go--up until now. Is it really the case that, if it misses the start of the show due to signal problems, it won't start up once the sigal returns? That is what I am speculating; if it's true, it is surprising. Or maybe I am just starting to see some of the bugs. 

Until now, it has been great--a bit confusing to figure out the TV1/TV2/swap/single/dual business and all the other nuances but, all in all, quite a pleasure.

But, today, We are Not Gleeful.


----------



## some_raisins (Mar 13, 2007)

I have a 722k w/ OTA tuner, no external drive (yet). This started happening on Thursday - the 1st snowfall of the year here in Madison.

On Thursday night, I was watching The Daily Show about an hour after it recorded. All of a sudden, I would get a full screen "signal lost" message listing some satellite numbers. It would stay on this screen until I went into menu, guide, or pretty much anything else, and then canceled back. Even if the signal was lost, why does it need to interrupt my play back of a recorded program to tell me this?

Last night, I was watching Burn After Reading in real time & not recording it. It did the same thing about 5 times, all within maybe 10 minutes of each other. It would sit on that message screen and do nothing until I went into guide, menu, or whatever & canceled back. Obviously, the signal was not really lost, or was only lost for a split second.

This is very annoying. My DirecTV HR20 was a bit slow, but did not have any major bugs like this. The 722k is a lot faster than the HR20, but with its split second random audio interruptions, random "jump to end of recording" points & now this, I'm regretting that I ever switched away from DTV.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Silly;

My 622 did that some time ago and with a different sofware package. Nontheless the menu did not contain a show it said it recorded. I went crazy trying to figure out what had happaned, until it occurred to me to do a cold re-boot (remove power and replug). That did the trick. The missing program was there after the re-boot. 

Apparently, the 622 gliched before it could update the contents of the DVR drive on the My Recordings list, which is why I couldn't see it. It's a computer - they do crazy things like that.


----------



## FarmerBob (Nov 28, 2002)

JSIsabella said:


> . . . I am not having any of the problems reported with the remotes. . . .


I am having issues with remotes and the 722k. I have searched and can not find anything that has been discussed. If you could, please, direct me to what is being said.

Any assistance will be greatly appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## some_raisins (Mar 13, 2007)

It kept thinking it lost my OTA signal while watching football yesterday, but it didn't really. It would pop up with that full screen message and stay there until I pressed pretty much any button on the remote & then canceled, or did channel up then down. Twice yesterday, I had 1 of the OTA tuners go completely blank/black. Once it was in that state, I couldn't even tune in satellite channels on that tuner. I could swap back to the other tuner & it worked OK, but when swapping back it was just dead. I had to power cycle each time to get things back in working condition.


----------



## 82Jetta (Dec 28, 2009)

Hi,

Updated to L6.55 and still have the same issues. The screen format unexpectedly changes from Stretch to Normal without warning. Sometimes only once a day and sometimes several times during the same program.

The DVR Skip Back does not work correctly. If you press the Skip Back 3 or more times it can go back 2 or more minutes. Very unpredictable.

Unplugged it and that didn't help.

Thanks - Brian


----------



## onetechy2010 (Dec 31, 2009)

Was recently upgraded to the DVR722k for HD service from the DVR522. Two issues, first thing was the UHF remote would not work consistently on TV2 (in my kitchen), corrected that problem by running a coax to the UHF antenna port and extending it off to the side and higher - now working consistently just like the old 522. The other glitch is (dual mode), when the unit is powered off for an indeterminate time (like overnight) the remotes 1 or 2 will not recognize the select button being depressed. I must open the door on the receiver and press that select button on the front panel. A minor annoyance but it should not be happening. Anyone else experiencing this bug?


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

After a recent software update on my 722, I can no longer immediately pause after switching to a new channel. I find this incredibly annoying for some reason. I change to a channel and hit pause and get the "not allowed" symbol in the corner. It appears that the data has to be buffered or something for a second or so before I can pause. (i.e. if I just wait a second, THEN I can pause it).

Anyone else seeing this recent change?

- John...


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

jgoggan said:


> After a recent software update on my 722, I can no longer immediately pause after switching to a new channel. I find this incredibly annoying for some reason. I change to a channel and hit pause and get the "not allowed" symbol in the corner. It appears that the data has to be buffered or something for a second or so before I can pause. (i.e. if I just wait a second, THEN I can pause it).
> 
> Anyone else seeing this recent change?
> 
> - John...


Everyone with a 722 and that release.


----------



## JohnMI (Apr 2, 2002)

Ok -- thanks. I was just briefly skimming through the reports, but hadn't seen it and just wanted to confirm it wasn't a local problem for me. Thanks.

- John...


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

jgoggan said:


> Ok -- thanks. I was just briefly skimming through the reports, but hadn't seen it and just wanted to confirm it wasn't a local problem for me. Thanks.
> 
> - John...


My 622 does it, too. I don't think the model or the software version have any bearing on this behavior. I'm running L6.22.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

HDG said:


> My 622 does it, too. I don't think the model or the software version have any bearing on this behavior. I'm running L6.22.


This appeared with the release of L6.22 which would include the 622's and 722's.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Kent Taylor said:


> This appeared with the release of L6.22 which would include the 622's and 722's.


I have no idea when it started ... like many other quirks, I just live with it.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

This thread is about L655 on the 722k. The 622/722 is a different receiver.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

New version coming from 129W:


> PID=0859h
> DownloadID:0TRC
> Upgrading parts of new FW with filters: [2]
> L656:'AAA1'-'ARA0','ATA1'-'ATA1','L100'-'L655'
> ...


----------

